# Old school car audio... kinda



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vintage car audio coffee mugs (Soundstream,Eclipse,Rockford,Xtant,Sony, Kenwood) | eBay

:santa2:


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are sweet !


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice collection up for grabs.


----------

